# Costa del sol



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,
My family & i are moving back to the costa del sol in july(fuengirola<mijas costa area) & we were wondering if there is anyone on here who knows if imperial furniture on the mijas road is still there,Allen(my hubby)used to work there in 2000 & would love to catch up with anyone who worked with him back then,its probably a bit of a long shot but thought it was worth a go,any info on the subject would be great,cheers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> Hi all,
> My family & i are moving back to the costa del sol in july(fuengirola<mijas costa area) & we were wondering if there is anyone on here who knows if imperial furniture on the mijas road is still there,Allen(my hubby)used to work there in 2000 & would love to catch up with anyone who worked with him back then,its probably a bit of a long shot but thought it was worth a go,any info on the subject would be great,cheers.



Dunno if it was you or someone else asking about that place a few months ago. As it happened we were driving up there at the time and I looked out for it and sadly didnt see it. Mind you, I could have missed it??

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

It was definitively there in Sept., just before we left. Rob


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Imperial Spain Showrooms


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> It was definitively there in Sept., just before we left. Rob


Thanks alot,i have looked it up on the internet,the sign is pretty hard to miss lol
I should have done that first really,never mind i am a woman after all lol
Thanks for replying
Lee


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> Thanks alot,i have looked it up on the internet,the sign is pretty hard to miss lol
> I should have done that first really,never mind i am a woman after all lol
> Thanks for replying
> Lee



I'm a woman and obviously didnt look properly - sorry!!!


Jo xx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My OH was a woman last time I looked. Just thought I'd mention it


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> Dunno if it was you or someone else asking about that place a few months ago. As it happened we were driving up there at the time and I looked out for it and sadly didnt see it. Mind you, I could have missed it??
> 
> Jo


A woman missing a shop, this will be a first.


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> A woman missing a shop, this will be a first.


LOL yeah i suppose its a bit like a bloke missing a pub!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> A woman missing a shop, this will be a first.


lol. But Crookesey, its the wrong kinda shop! Now, if it were a clothes shop, I'd have been in there!!!

Jo


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to admit furniture shops leave me cold, especially those with a permanent half price sale which we are plagued with in UK. On those rare occasions I have to buy furniture I know with 100% certainty that the perfect choice I make will turn out to be the wrong one when it is delivered. Now had it been a food shop I'd have noticed it (talking here with my chef hat on)


----------

